# Roof plates out of square



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks loneframer, I can get on with it now. I know giving answers from a few pics can be tricky.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

just fly me over and you can pay me in beer tokens we get it done but beer tokens first:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> Thanks loneframer, I can get on with it now. I know giving answers from a few pics can be tricky.


You're welcome.

There are many variables that could change that plan of attack, but that is the basic MO.

If you have no straight wall to work with, it's just a matter of stringing both sides. It's crucial that you get the ridge level and the spans correct on both ends. Make sure everything is firmly attached to prevent spreading and prop a post under both ends of the ridge. If you can, get another prop in the middle of the ridge, taking care not to push a hump in it. Setting a pair of rafters at the mid point would also be advised.

If you've done a good job cutting the rafters, everything should fit like a glove.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

darr1 said:


> just fly me over and you can pay me in beer tokens we get it done but beer tokens first:thumbup:


I would have sent the butler over with the private jet, but I let him have it to take his wife to Blackpool for the weekend.

loneframer, I am getting the timber next week. 6x2 rafters at about $1 a foot.
On top of the rafters is going 4.2 inches of insulation for a warm roof.
Then 2x2 counter battens with special long fixings, then breather membrane, 2x1 battens and natural slate covering.
Your info was really clear so I should have a good chance of getting it half decent.
Will put a few more pics on if it looks OK. If it looks really bad I'll take them from a distance when the light is bad.
Thanks again.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i could have bummed a lift off the queen ah well , but take your time and make sure you get it all right , you could build a little u frame for the ridge to sit into and enough space for it to slide just keep it level , and then cut the rafters to suit


----------

